# New Lysol Foaming SoapScum Remover



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

Well today I tried that new Lysol Foaming Soap Scum remover. My teenaged daughter uses all sorts of bath oils and moisturizing body washes that leave the most horrible soap scum. Cleaning her tub is always a chore. The only thing I have gotten to work half good has been Comet and even then it takes tons of elbow grease to get it ---- and span. 

I got a $2.00 off coupon for the new Lysol Foam Soap Scum Remover. I gave it a try on my tub first which is never a chore. I can usually clean it with all purpose cleaner. I followed the directions and sprayed down the shower and tub. Let it sit for 2 minutes and rinsed it down. Spotless. Then I went to Alex's bathroom and did the same thing only I let it sit about five minutes. Gave it a rinse and I will be danged if it did not almost rinse clean. There were a few places that I resprayed and wiped clean...but did not have to scrub it at all. 

I have to say, I was impressed. 

I also bought that Lysol toilet stamp thing. That was a waste of time and money. I could not get that thing to dispense its goo worth a dang. I put it back in the box with the receipt on the counter to go back. :soap:


----------

